# That Poor Boy (sad, true story.)



## cuddleb0t (Oct 10, 2011)

So yesterday I was really excited about getting my first male rat. I’ve always had females. He was the sweetest rat I’ve ever met, and loved him right away. After a few days of preparing I brought him home. Everyone was in good spirits. I was going back to the petstore the next day to get him a bigger cage. Then as I was getting ready to go, I noticed there was blood on his tail. And realized he had been peeing blood. So I ended up taking him to the petstore and returning him. By then, a lot of his bedding was covered in blood… He was acting normal though. Not lethargic or anything.I feel so bad because I would’ve taken him to the vet but I’m just a kid. They offered me another rat for the trouble and I said no. I was too sad. I gave them back the little cage I bought him in, and him. The worker is going to call the breeder and tell them what happened. I have three girl rats already but I was so happy to have a boy rat. Sometimes I wonder why I get so sad over stuff like this. I guess animals like that are just so innocent and loving, and we can’t do much for them. I really hope he is ok. I hope he can get help. Then again, he’s “just a rat”. Not to me. But to everyone else.


----------



## saisa (Jan 10, 2012)

Awww... my boy rat sarted to bleed from his nose and he soon died.... i miss him sooooo much


----------

